# New Layout



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all, been gone for some time as I had to tear up my layout maybe 3 months ago. I finally got approval for a permanent layout ( 8ft x 4ft ). I recently completed my bench work out of 1 x 4 , last mistake was using 2 x 4 and boy were those heavier lol. I was able to salvage my refinery I spent over 8 months creating last year , not sure if I'm going to keep it though. Its all been overwhelming, the layout design stage of it. I want to see if any one some good N scale layouts I can work with. Something to start the hamster upstairs kicking. My last layout I used Dave Vollmer's N scale Juniata layout with some minor modifications. I'm still looking to run two trains simultaneously, and working with code 55 micro engineering/atlas track. Ive gone through several websites such as Gordons Great track plans etc, but nothing really gets my attention. Anything is well appreciated. 


Thanks..


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that the old layout had to go......but on to the new one. Good luck.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You got approval?
Do you need a building permit down there for a layout? 

Maybe keep the refinery off to the side, like on a separate piece of wood.
How big can the foot print of the refinery be, 3' x 3'?
Easy enough to store out of the way if you need to. 
Attach it to one side with some kind of bracket, for an easy take off?

Track plan? I think in the end only you can decide that.
Sit down with a pencil and paper and draw something you like and work from there.

You want 2 trains running, what else are you thinking about?
Industry? Town? round house? Fiddle yard? You going to have any elevation? Mountain? Lake? River?

We used to have members who would take all that into account and make you up something off the computer, I don't know if anyone will do that anymore.
But if there are, I would think they more of your impute on what you want on the new layout.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you Carl, by the way Love your refinery @ the Southern New Mexico N Scalers layout.

big ed > You got approval? = my wife lol. My refinery is about 20 by 20 inches not including some other buildings I have attached via pipe.Ill probably not use it as it takes up alot of space. " Industry? Town? round house? Fiddle yard? You going to have any elevation? Mountain? Lake? River?" all these options can be incorporated into a layout after I find a good track plan. I like the whole pencil and paper idea as primitive as it sounds though Big Ed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never used a new fangled track program yet. It would probably take me longer to figure it out then to just start putting track down. 

It is a shame that you can't work the refinery into the layout somehow.
What will become of it?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Just a thought. If you are using Kato unitrack (due to the screwup in code 55 and 80 track and switches) you may wish to check the Kato site for layouts.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

big ed, I know what you mean. I used ANY-RAIL on my last layout to tweak Dave Vollmer's N scale Juniata, but I guess I lost it or something lol. As for y refinery I don't know yet big ed maybe let it catch some dust for now.











Carl, I have checked those out. To tell you the truth I never liked the Kato track, it looks very non prototypical. Thats why when Atlas sank with the move and all. I went with micro engineering code 55 track.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds fair enough.


----------

